# 2008 Orca - Blue or Orange?



## jjwand (Sep 17, 2007)

Howdy-

I've almost decided for sure to go with the Orca (The Cervelo R3 is still barely in the hunt- any opinions there?), but I'm struggling with colors. 

On the Orbea website Blue looks like a cool, almost retro powder blue, but other places it looks darker and more steely. Also, is it a very feminine blue? The orange on their website looks like a true (almost Euskaltel) orange, yet some of the pictures I'm seeing here make it look more bronze than orange. Can those of you that have 07 or 08 Orcas in blue or orange post a good (i.e. outside in neutral light) photo to answer the questions?

Don't mean to go too deep. I'm a creative type... oh yeah, and I'm dropping $7k on it!!!

Thanks all.


----------



## DSE (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't have a picture, but I test rode a blue Orca and thought the color was too feminine for my taste. I'd describe it as powder blue or columbia blue.


----------



## SGGuy (Nov 26, 2005)

Didn't like the blue as well. Looks well, ordinary. I got the pearl orange instead and its great.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Get the Red one. Red is always faster..


----------



## mloywhite (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the red one too, but I have a white one, so don't listen to me. I found the blue too feminine too. I think the blue, orange and bronze colors are really washed-out looking, but of the blue and orange, I would prefer the orange. You will love the bike, it is light and stiff, and really rides like a dream.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I have yet to see the orange. I have seen the Red and the Blue frames. The blue frame is very muted. There's nothing flashy about it but very elegant quality to it. The picture on Orbea's web site doesn't do it justice. It's actually quite pretty. The red screams at you!!!


----------

